# NEW INCUBATOR



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Once again my wife gave my a gift-of a new incubator. It has no brand name or any information as to company that made it. It is a 14 egg incubator, but will hold a couple dozen bantam eggs. The egg turner are equally spaced rollers where the eggs are placed horizontally, instead of pointed end down. It has a digital display and alarms for too high too low of temperature. It has no handles to make it easy to open and it is not easy to open. There are no observation windows. According to the display it is keeping a constant temperature with no more than a 1/10th of a degree variation. I am testing the incubator now.

I plan to modify this contraption to have handles and an observation window; both easy to accomplish. I have strong doubts on this incubator as it came with a manual that no one could make sense of and, it too, gives no manufacturer information-Buyer *beware!

Already I would advise to anyone buying an incubator, do not buy one with no manufacturer name! This is a 14 egg and I had another with out... and it was a 7 egg. The 7 egg started breaking down in a couple months. With no manufacturer information, new parts can not be had and of course there was no guarantee.

This machine looks like something made by someone who has never used an incubator.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh man. Your wife loves you. I think. 

I thought I was going to see you bragging about your new machine. This is a classic example of read the words first to see the story.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Don't get me wrong as I am most appreciative of her gifts, but at the same time it pisses me off that trash is sold to unsuspecting people.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you do. Maybe figure out a way to teach her without her knowing you're doing it?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know you do. Maybe figure out a way to teach her without her knowing you're doing it?





robin416 said:


> I know you do. Maybe figure out a way to teach her without her knowing you're doing it?


I do-I try. If it heat well and regulates the heat and humidity we can redo it to what it should be.
But get this-The manual says if there's a problem contact the manufacturer. Good luck with that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Contact the manufacturer? They knew how to keep anyone from contacting them. At least they offered it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Contact the manufacturer? They knew how to keep anyone from contacting them. At least they offered it.


If you are stuck with it, place a thermometer or two in it and a hygrometer and see how it does.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> If you are stuck with it, place a thermometer or two in it and a hygrometer and see how it does.


I am trying the incubator out using the meters in it. Might as well find out what works. Tomorrow is day 4 and candling will show if there's any hope. I filled it with extra serama and cochin eggs; eggs that would have been boiled as there isn't a hen to put them under. If the incubator fails I'm not out anything other than what Kimmi paid for the incubator.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Contact the manufacturer? They knew how to keep anyone from contacting them. At least they offered it.


The offer is as worthless as the manual it's written in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I am trying the incubator out using the meters in it. Might as well find out what works. Tomorrow is day 4 and candling will show if there's any hope. I filled it with extra serama and cochin eggs; eggs that would have been boiled as there isn't a hen to put them under. If the incubator fails I'm not out anything other than what Kimmi paid for the incubator.


Good luck Dan! I always run a few extra thermometers because my antique one does not maintain the same temps from top to bottom. My new one is rock steady and has been super reliable.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Good luck Dan! I always run a few extra thermometers because my antique one does not maintain the same temps from top to bottom. My new one is rock steady and has been super reliable.


Thanks. It does seem to keep a constant temperature. I do not like the water well as it is impossible to see how much water there is without unloading some of the eggs; something else that will need to be modified.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I never depended on the instruments that came with the incubators. I did it once with my roll-x and cooked the eggs. Never did that again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Thanks. It does seem to keep a constant temperature. I do not like the water well as it is impossible to see how much water there is without unloading some of the eggs; something else that will need to be modified.


I never use the water wells, I always use different size containers inside the incubator to regulate humidity. You may not have the room though. I always liked tinkering with the incubators especially with harder to hatch eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I just candled the eggs in the incubator. Of 20 cochin eggs, 19 are devloping. Of the 5 serama eggs, 2 are developing.

The cochin eggs were fairly fresh, but the serama eggs had been sitting around for quite a while.

So far so good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's hope it keep humming along steadily. My concern would be temp spikes so watch for those. Actually I know you already are, I just had to say that. 😈


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So far the temperature has only had a fluctuation of 1/10th of a degree; can't get better than that.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> So far the temperature has only had a fluctuation of 1/10th of a degree; can't get better than that.


Wow, that's great!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Wow, that's great!


I think so. I went to get my duck hen-took a look at the pens-at the ducks-came home with an empty box-removed my shoes on the front porch-trew all my cloting in the washed-a long hot shower-and now I'm feeling bad for those beautiful birds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Kimmi looked up the ad where she purchased the incubator. The company/brand is Safego and she paid way too much-arghhh. Now she talking about getting me a more expensive one to which I told her we can't afford and I don't need it. She won't listen. She's got it in her head it is something I want.I don't want it. I love that she wants to do things like this, buttt.... I really need to watch what I say. Now to find a way of convincing her not to buy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For now, tell her to give this incubator time to prove itself. That will buy a little time to figure how to divert her attention.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> For now, tell her to give this incubator time to prove itself. That will buy a little time to figure how to divert her attention.


I have. Kimmi's memory is almost as bad as mine and if I keep my mouth shut on the subject of incubators, she may forget.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

🤞


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

robin416 said:


> 🤞


In case you can't see them, those are crossed fingers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, maybe I'm not understanding what you're looking for. I just checked mine and it shows everything I've posted to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> In case you can't see them, those are crossed fingers.


That's a relief! With my eyesight it looked like you were giving me THE FINGER!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I don't know what the heck happened but they got a ton smaller than they were.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL I don't know what the heck happened but they got a ton smaller than they were.


EVERYTHING is smaller so ya gotta take da time ta make it bigger. Or maybe not in the case of .


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When I want bigger smilies I copy and paste from BYC. They have bigger smilies. Wand now that doesn't work either. What happened to *edit*?? I almost always edit. DUH1 IT'S THE NEW FORMAT-SO GET USED TO IT.

Actually, one reason I don't do BYC is they changed their format. And found it so frustrating. All the pictures i had saved to that account disappeared. Bow, every time I do go on to talk with acquaintances the format, has again, been changed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Edit is a mystery. For some reason they don't think we should find it.

But I'll let you in on the secret, it's the three dots in the top right of your post. If you had read some of what I've posted recently you would have seen I already told folks about that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

There will always be someone out of the loop.

Three little dots; I will remember that as I use it every time I post.


----------



## Jennifer Behm (Feb 7, 2021)

you can make an incubator with your own hands How to make a chicken incubator at home? - Chicken farmers union


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*No more talk of another incubator. As I suspected Kimmi has forgot all about it.*
*
The new incubator is doing very well with a high rate of eggs developing and none going DIS without a reason (like dropping them). The temperature has stayed at 27.9-38 with no variance despite the room temperature changing. I still have not put in a window and handle.
*
*The only real fault is maintaining the correct humidity. PJ-I did as you suggested and put a small container for water that is easy to get at in the incubator and no longer use that stupid slot in the bottom. I stopped using the automatic turner as I have found that eggs can be staked on each other in a pinch. Rather unhandy, but it has no impact on development. It has a fan and it's pretty obvious the whole internal temperature is the same or very close. Stacking might seem to be a poor idea when the eggs hatch, but so far, I have put all eggs nearing hatch under broody hens as they become available.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I imagine she forgot about because this one is actually functioning well. Which is surprising considering. . .


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I imagine she forgot about because this one is actually functioning well. Which is surprising considering. . .


*I've said nothing about the current incubator. Her forgetfulness is more because she has spread herself to thin trying to help her mother, work, and having a lot of days where pain allows her to do nothing but sleep. Then try to get things done here... The medical system here is not helping. They left her without any pain meds for over a week because they forgot her appointment so she had to wait a week to get in. A pox on them all.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can actually say for the most part the medical care here is very good. And when it's not, I fire whoever and go to a different one. 

Whatever happened with the MIL's diagnosis?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can actually say for the most part the medical care here is very good. And when it's not, I fire whoever and go to a different one.
> 
> Whatever happened with the MIL's diagnosis?


Kimmi goes to pain management so changing is not an option unless she wants to spend fours in car to get to a place yhat willaccept her as a patient. Medical care sucks big time here.
*
MIL-part foolishness-part hypochondria-part undetermined as yet. Tennessee likes to take their time with everything.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember, I lived there. Luckily we didn't have any serious mysteries to deal with. And I was a bit closer to decent care.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> *Remember, I lived there.* Luckily we didn't have any serious mysteries to deal with. And I was a bit closer to decent care.


*Not much of a chance of that happening as you remind me often.TN healthcare is the pits.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're the one that complains you keep forgetting things. Bet the first time I don't mention it, you won't remember. 😀

Anymore, you have to really be a wise shopper when it comes to healthcare. I've got my own nightmare story that involved my hubs and that was from down here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *No more talk of another incubator. As I suspected Kimmi has forgot all about it.*
> 
> *The new incubator is doing very well with a high rate of eggs developing and none going DIS without a reason (like dropping them). The temperature has stayed at 27.9-38 with no variance despite the room temperature changing. I still have not put in a window and handle.*
> 
> *The only real fault is maintaining the correct humidity. PJ-I did as you suggested and put a small container for water that is easy to get at in the incubator and no longer use that stupid slot in the bottom. I stopped using the automatic turner as I have found that eggs can be staked on each other in a pinch. Rather unhandy, but it has no impact on development. It has a fan and it's pretty obvious the whole internal temperature is the same or very close. Stacking might seem to be a poor idea when the eggs hatch, but so far, I have put all eggs nearing hatch under broody hens as they become available.*


I also use different size small plastic containers to vary the amount of water surface area to get the humidity I want.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're the one that complains you keep forgetting things. Bet the first time I don't mention it, you won't remember. 😀
> 
> Anymore, you have to really be a wise shopper when it comes to healthcare. I've got my* own nightmare story *that involved my hubs and that was from down here.


*We definitely have shopped around and tried every doctor that was taking new patients; just more of the same. The ones that don't take new patients are likely the good ones that don't have patients going elsewhere. *

*I will bet you do. Everyone that Kimmi talks to says the same and have stories to back it up. I truly don't get why older folk are treated this way; almost like we don't count and any pain we have-it's oh well, deal with it. I'd like all these health care professionals to spend one week in the pain many of their patients deal with on a daily basis.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I made my search specific, I looked for docs who haven't been practicing longer than I've walked this earth. Sure those that have been at it longer have more experience but they no longer have the curiosity of the younger docs when something different pops up.


----------

